
Intel’s SGX blown wide open by, you guessed it, a speculative execution attack - Analemma_
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/08/intels-sgx-blown-wide-open-by-you-guessed-it-a-speculative-execution-attack/
======
rurban
First time they don't blame the OS or compilers, but said it will be fixed in
hardware! Finally

~~~
kevin_b_er
Intel's chips are not beholden to their buyers and owners, but to others. So
Intel must declare they will fix this one, because the DRM peddlers are
harsher and demand absolute control over your things compared to you. The
buyers are complacent in a way the DRM peddlers are not.

